

As a founder of PayPal, Elon Musk made $250 million. But then he got bored - ashwinl
http://men.style.com/gq/features/landing?id=content_8037

======
davidw
> “Do not be scared of the darkness!” Elon Musk calls out to them from the
> wilderness. “There is nothing to fear—it is merely the absence of light!”

It is pitch black. You are likely to be eaten by a grue.

------
tom_rath
Whatever the merits of that article, the ridiculous multi-page presentation
makes it unreadable.

------
10ren
This reads like fucking Ender's Game meets Atlas Shrugged.

Some bozo makes shitloads in the internet goldrush, and thinks he's some kind
of fucking genius, so he appoints himself to solve "solar power, space travel,
and electric cars".

But... turns out he co-founded SpaceX (first civilian rocket to reach orbit),
and is chairman of Tesla Motors. Fuck.

This is an excellent article. Those unable to read multi-page presentation
would do well to acquire the capability.

~~~
jmatt
_Those unable to read multi-page presentation would do well to acquire the
capability._

People have the capability. They just choose not to support such a rude
presentation. To each their own.

~~~
wallflower
The only reason multi-page presentation exists (on the web, not in print) is
to manufacture more page views.

~~~
10ren
I usually dislike multi-page, but I was surprised that I didn't mind in this
case.

I realized that it's the _latency_ of multi-pages that I don't like. This site
loaded instantly (for me). A factor in this was that I adblocked all the ads
(when I disabled adblock, loading was significantly slower). I don't like
waiting for page-loads. It breaks my train, and maybe also there's the
uncertainty of whether I'll be able to finish reading, since pages sometimes
don't load - this has happened to me. Hmmm.. if someone cached their multi-
page article in the client ( _including_ the ads) and switched dynamically
pages with javascript, one could achieve the same effect.

These are also "webapp" issues, and I think why offline webapps (google gears,
AIR, silverlight, javaFX) are so important. I guess it will also finally
disrupt Microsoft's Windows platform, without needing a new hardware platform
(previously, mainframes, minicomputers and workstations were disrupted by new
hardware platforms - I don't see that happening to Microsoft).

I think I actually _like_ multi-page in itself - it gives me a natural break,
and also enables literal "bookmarking" (yes, like pages in a book) if I don't
want to finish it all right now (or if I want to remember part). I actually
wrote a little greasemonkey script to add in anchor names to headings on long
essays (eg: pg's), so that I can bookmark them (with #).

------
blurry
There is an excellent collection of short videos/talks by Elon Musk at
Stanford's Entrepreneurship Corner:

[http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=385&...](http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=385&author=33)

------
Hovertruck
I haven't read PayPal Wars in a while, but I thought Elon bought into the
company after owning X.com and kinda mucked around and then got dismissed by
the board.

~~~
Xichekolas
Was thinking the same. As I remember, Elon's X.com merged with PayPal, then
Elon proceeded to oust the original PayPal founders and convert all the PayPal
infrastructure from linux to windows (which was X.com's platform of choice).
All this infighting went terribly, but I don't remember who ended up on top in
the end.

I'm not saying Elon did nothing for PayPal, because it's still dominant, so he
probably helped it grow, but calling him a 'Founder' is a bit of a stretch.

~~~
Shooter
Peter Thiel and Max Levchin ended up on top in the end. But they have since
made up with Elon. (If Elon had 'won', Paypal would be on Windows and would be
called X.com now.)

------
Harkins
Does anyone have a GreaseMonkey script to put the 12 100-500 word pages back
together into a readable form?

~~~
jyothi
And if possible a semantic summarizer too.

Glanced through 2-3 pages, seems like a totally dragged story of his
brilliance as a kid, then things he ventured into.

------
llimllib
Short version: Elon Musk is Ozymandias.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozymandias_(comics)>

------
TweedHeads
There is a huuuuge potential for a paypal competitor in latin america adapted
to the multicurrency nature of the region.

I've been cooking the idea for a long time but lack of time and resources are
holding me back.

I am talking about trillions here.

~~~
gruibal
<http://www.mercadopago.com/>

<http://dineromail.com/>

~~~
TweedHeads
Both are good but limited options.

Mercadopago is restricted to Mercadolibre and Dineromail is just for sending
and receiving money, not for web purchasing.

Together they cover less than 0.01% the market I am talking about.

------
gravitycop
> he continues "[...] in the last sixty years, with atomic weaponry, we’ve
> created the potential to extinguish ourselves. [...]"

Urban legend. <http://glasstone.blogspot.com>
[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aglasstone.blogspot.com...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aglasstone.blogspot.com+buildings)

